# Ride Capo vs Rome 390 Boss vs Ride Rodeo LTD



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What board are they going on?


----------



## ChiTown (Oct 10, 2016)

Nivek said:


> What board are they going on?


2016 Rome Agent Rocker. If it matters the board is a 160MW


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I would go with the Capo out of those 3. Its a great minimalistic binding thats stiff enough yet still provides some flex when needed.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

On an Agent Rocker either the Rodeo or the 390. 390 being a little softer specifically underfoot. If it were mine probably the Rodeo LTD.


----------



## ChiTown (Oct 10, 2016)

Have either of you guys ever rode any of these bindings? Just curious if you have any more in depth reasonings as to why one is superior to the other? Maybe some pros and cons. I know they are all great but I feel like the 390 boss might be lower tier compared to the other two? Is that true or no?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've ridden all three and own 2016 LTDs. 390s are not lower tier. You'd probably be happy on any of the three, but like I said, I would personally choose LTDs.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I have owned both 390 and Capo. 390 were just to heavy imo. Get better response from Capo.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiTown (Oct 10, 2016)

Appreciate the input guys, thank you. I have the 390 Boss at home but I'm unsure if I'd rather swap them for the rodeos. The 390s feel heavy and it's making me second guess them. The straps are comfy and the metal ratchets seem extremely reliable but still the weight is a turn off. Are the rodeos light? 

Also, any cons to the Capos?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

What's your preference flex wise? Capo is a pretty stiff responsive binding...


----------



## ChiTown (Oct 10, 2016)

scotty100 said:


> What's your preference flex wise? Capo is a pretty stiff responsive binding...


In all honesty, I am pretty unfamiliar with different bindings. I have only used a pair of Salomon Rhythms. I don't truly know if I have a preference since I have never ridden a pair of stiff bindings before. One thing I am curious to understand is, are stiffer bindings harder to ride? Does it make it easier to catch edges? I hear the phrase "not forgiving" when referring to stiff bindings... but I don't fully understand why lol. 

As of right now, I'd probably say I prefer a stiffer binding but not too stiff that it limits me from going into the park on rare occasions.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

ChiTown said:


> In all honesty, I am pretty unfamiliar with different bindings. I have only used a pair of Salomon Rhythms. I don't truly know if I have a preference since I have never ridden a pair of stiff bindings before. One thing I am curious to understand is, are stiffer bindings harder to ride? Does it make it easier to catch edges? I hear the phrase "not forgiving" when referring to stiff bindings... but I don't fully understand why lol.
> 
> As of right now, I'd probably say I prefer a stiffer binding but not too stiff that it limits me from going into the park on rare occasions.


If your only hitting the park on "rare occasions" get the Capo. Its not overly stiff. I think the stiffness comes more from the metal base than the highback. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

I have both the 390 boss and the Capo's and this season I've been riding the Capos and love them. You can't go wrong with either binding, but the capos happen to fit my boots perfectly and are a tad lighter. The capos are my second pair of Ride bindings and while I do like them, I recommend you use plumbers tape on all of the screws since they love coming out with the bindings being metal on metal. Other than the screws being lose mine have been bullet proof. The Rome's have been solid without me having to do anything to them.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

However if u can find Cartels at a good price. They are better than both of these bindings. I found last years for $160 and been loving them

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

AmberLamps said:


> However if u can find Cartels at a good price. *They are better than both of these bindings.* I found last years for $160 and been loving them
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Your opinion. One I disagree with in fact. Cartels are good bindings, but they're just kinda there to me. I would rather ride DSs, XFs, Rodeos, Hemlocks, DODs, Targas, Brigades, Drives, Liens, or even the new Bent metal stuff than Cartels.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Your opinion. One I disagree with in fact. Cartels are good bindings, but they're just kinda there to me. I would rather ride DSs, XFs, Rodeos, Hemlocks, DODs, Targas, Brigades, Drives, Liens, or even the new Bent metal stuff than Cartels.


Thats why people shouldn't necessarily go by stuff people say on furums. The only way to kbow is to actually try all thia stuff and see what works best for your riding style. I used to hate burton bundings, had the Genesis and just didnt like the hamock back thingy. Got cartels this year and so far have really enjoyed them. Currently own Capos, Now Drive, and Cartels. Have owned Now Select, rome 390 boss, and a plethera of other bindings. Its all subjective.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^Due you like the new Supergrip Capstrap thats on the cartels? I kinda hate it on my malavitas...even with Burton boots, not a great fit over the toe at all. I'm close to punting my vitas because of this...I'm also meh on the ratchets this year...


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

scotty100 said:


> ^Due you like the new Supergrip Capstrap thats on the cartels? I kinda hate it on my malavitas...even with Burton boots, not a great fit over the toe at all. I'm close to punting my vitas because of this...I'm also meh on the ratchets this year...


I have the 2015 model, got them on super discount they have the old toe cap which is amazing and the older straps which I also think are just great. I agree the new toecap doesn't seem as good as their old tried and true one. I love the ratchet system on these (not sure what its called but has the angled ratchets


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I hate the new toe cap. It literally fits nothing right. It's a terrible shape. Did it ever slide on me? No. But it's ugly not conforming right, so I hatez it. I am also not a fan of the Doubletake Ratchets and have seen a fair few jam with ice. My favorite binding from Burton are the Stay Calm EST. Cartel highback with the hammock, no hinge, asym react straps, getagrip toe cap, and normal ratchets. They're whats on my Showdog. They didn't make my list as I'm not a huge fan of ReFlex and obvious EST probs.


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

I have both bindings rodeo's and boss I think the rodeo highback is too soft for all Mountain use. The 390 boss are a little bit stiffer and more responsive and their warranty system is just awesome. But on the other hand I love the minidisk rodeo use. Ride have 2 bindings with the minidisk can find the type but I thought the other one is more all Mountain than the rodeo

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

As of last year all but the KX from Ride use minidisc. But you're probably thinking of the Capo.


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

I saw on YouTube this year ride revolt featuring minidisk and the same highback as 2016 rodeo. It's probably worth a look since it's a few bucks cheaper. And the baseplate is a few percent stiffer than rodeo ones. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------

